# Grace without law



## Joe Keysor (Nov 23, 2006)

The following link has an excellent teaching on modern evangelicalism preaching grace and salvation without law and without conviction of sin.

http://www.livingwaters.com/learn/hellsbestkeptsecret.htm

Briefly, it states that too many people are accepting Christ or trusting Christ without ever having been really convicted of sin.

I didn't listen to the whole message - it has some feminism in it which I think is unbiblical.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 23, 2006)

Ahh-- they've rediscovered law/gospel preaching!

The problem may have started here.


----------



## Joe Keysor (Dec 1, 2006)

Very interesting link, which I'll print out and study.

Ray Comfort has a book, The Way of the Master. He cites some old-time authors to support his contention that preaching the benefits of Christ (eternal life, peace, meaning in life) without conviction of sin before the holiness of God is not the true gospel.


----------

